# Some College Students Are Pretty Smart After All



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

You gotta love this guy's explanation of hell.......
The following is an actual question given on a University of Washington (my alma matar) chemistry mid-term.

The answer by one student was so "profound" that the professor shared it with colleagues, via the Internet, which is, of course, why we now have the pleasure of enjoying it as well :

Bonus Question: Is Hell exothermic (gives off heat) or endothermic (absorbs heat)?

Most of the students wrote proofs of their beliefs using Boyle's Law
(gas cools when it expands and heats when it is compressed) or some variant.

One student, however, wrote the following:

First, we need to know how the mass of Hell is changing in time. So we
need to know the rate at which souls are moving into Hell and the rate at
which they are leaving. I think that we can safely assume that once a soul
gets to Hell, it will not leave. Therefore, no souls are leaving. As for how
many souls are entering Hell, let's look at the different religions that
exist in the world today. Most of these religions state that if you are not a
member of their religion, you will go to Hell. Since there is more than one of
these religions and since people do not belong to more than one
religion, we can project that all souls go to Hell. With birth and death rates as
they are, we can expect the number of souls in Hell to increase
exponentially. Now, we look at the rate of change of the volume in Hell because
Boyle's Law states that in order for the temperature and pressure in Hell to stay
the same, the volume of Hell has to expand proportionately as souls are
added.

This gives two possibilities:

1. If Hell is expanding at a slower rate than the rate at which souls enter
Hell, then the temperature and pressure in Hell will increase until all
Hell breaks loose.
2. If Hell is expanding at a rate faster than the increase of souls in
Hell, then the temperature and pressure will drop until Hell freezes over.

So which is it?

If we accept the postulate given to me by Teresa during my Freshman
year that, "It will be a cold day in Hell before I sleep with you," and take
into account the fact that I slept with her last night, then number two must
be true, and thus I am sure that Hell is exothermic and has already frozen
over.


The corollary of this theory is that since Hell has frozen over, it follows
that it is not accepting any more souls and is therefore, extinct.....
leaving only Heaven, thereby proving the existence of a divine being
which explains why, last night, Teresa kept shouting "Oh my God."

THIS STUDENT RECEIVED THE ONLY "A


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Funny but not real

http://www.snopes.com/college/exam/hell.asp


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Humorous story, John. Thanks for the chuckle. :lol:



koji68 said:


> Funny but not real


 One _could_ say the same thing about certain subs' HD expectations!


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks JM. My girlfriend will love thiis one. :lol:


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

koji68 said:


> Funny but not real
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/college/exam/hell.asp


Yeah, I'm looking for everything I see or hear to come with a disclosure statement. Kind of like "truth in lending" disclosures as they are a good model for clarity. Just think what that would do for politics!!!

John


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

John, in order to protect yourself from personal liability, you might consider
appending future contributions to the "Humor" forum (or any other forums)
with a disclaimer such as this:


> The content, veracity, import and implications of the above post may or may not
> be based in factuality. The original poster (OP) assumes no responsibility for the
> truthfulness of said statement, comment, joke or parable. The reader is, therefor,
> advised that any interpretation to the contrary, whether proven or unproven, is
> ...


:sure:


----------

